# need "good" recipe for "hotwings"



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have recently placed 26 Jumbo Cornish X-Rocks in the freezer; and of course, this gave me 52 wings. Since I always make sure half of the pullybone is with each wing, 3 will make a nice portion for one person.

I've tried creating "hotwings" and it never tastes good. I've used Tobasco Sauce, Red pepper, even jalepenos to get creative. I just season my batter with these, roll the wings in the batter and either fry or bake. Yuk! 

Does anyone have a good recipie they will share? (I'll google of course; just hoping someone in here has a "tried and true" recipe.)


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I mix Franks Red Hot sauce mixed with a little melted butter, deep fry the wings (no batter/breading) until done, drain, toss in the hot sauce/butter, and set on a wire rack to drain off the excess sauce. Serve with ranch or blue cheese dressing and raw celery...nummynummynummy!

Actually, I got the "recipe" from a restaurant where I worked MANY years ago...they were THE most popular item on our menu.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

After I deep fry the wings plain, no coating, then I do what hippiegirl does, mix Franks Red hot with melted butter for the sauce to put on after frying Use less than the bottle says if you don't like it super hot, you can always add more later right?

One thing we add to the sauce is a package of dry Italian dressing seasoning. I prefer to use good Seasons, you only need to use a little but it really makes it taste better.

I love hot wings and this is the way I like them best.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

I ditto the Franks + butter; I add some chipotle powder for a little extra flavor per personal preference. I also wait until they are fried to toss them in the sauce, then serve immediately.
We don't deep fry a lot (yeah, I know, I'm from NC, but what can I say... I don't watch Nascar either  ), and actually found a substitute recipe that we like here: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/buffalo-wings-recipe.html
They're more high maintenance than the fried ones but are tasty if you follow his instructions to a tee (no cheating). Best baked wings I've tried for sure.
Obviously the texture is a little different than deep frying, but we 'like to think' they're healthier this way... and flavor-wise I couldn't really tell a difference. 
~nyx


----------



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

I fry no batter .Than mix Tabasco chipotle with melted butter and shake wings in it. Or go get favorite bw3 sauce and shake them in it.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

OK this probably isn't what you guys call hot wings.. and I created it for a themed event
(Crispy bat wings.. if you know which game it comes from you're a nerd )
Take your wings and breadcrumb them (dip in flour, then egg, then breadcrumbs)
I just put a little salt and pepper into the flour, that's it, but you could put whatever you want in there.

Fry your wings

When they are done take them out and mix with a sauce that contains, 2x ketchup, 2x sweet chilli sauce, and 1x sweet soy sauce. 0.5x vinegar (white) if you can't get sweet soy, use normal soy and add brown sugar. You're aiming for sweet/sour/spicy.
Roll them all over untill coated and serve straight away.

their absolutly amazing.. three will not be enough!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

All these recipies sound great; and I will certainly be experimenting with them. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

hippygirl said:


> I mix Franks Red Hot sauce mixed with a little melted butter, deep fry the wings (no batter/breading) until done, drain, toss in the hot sauce/butter, and set on a wire rack to drain off the excess sauce. Serve with ranch or blue cheese dressing and raw celery...nummynummynummy!
> 
> Actually, I got the "recipe" from a restaurant where I worked MANY years ago...they were THE most popular item on our menu.


This is exactly how we made them in the grocery store, when they first came out in Buffalo. The butter or margarine makes the hot sauce stick to the wings, add more or less sauce depending on how hot you want them.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Some of these look good on Fox news 
http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2015/01/23/12-super-bowl-chicken-wings/?intcmp=features


----------



## werb2008 (Feb 5, 2015)

I use 1 cup ketchup 1 cup hot sauce 1/2 stick butter and 1 tb brown sugar and a dash of garlic powder.


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

We Western New Yorkers can be unreasonably snobby about wings when travelling outside our "realm of authenticity." Meaning, if they're on a menu as "Buffalo Wings" or "Hot Wings," and they're not true "Buffalo Wings," we turn our noses up at them. That's not to say that wondrous variations of wing preparation aren't great, but if you're going to call it a "Buffalo Wing" which it sounds like you're calling as "hot wings," then as many have said, it simply deep fried wings tossed (shaken in a covered bowl) with margarine (or butter) and Frank's Red Hot. They are traditionally served with blue cheese dressing and celery sticks. (Some weirdos also serve with carrot sticks - LOL.) If frying isn't an option, I've had success under the broiler and on my grill, but the most important thing is crispiness! I will admit that some places serve them as described above but will add a dash or two of cider vinegar, or powdered cayenne or both.)...Bon Apetit!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I use Paul Prudhomme's recipe. That's most likely online. I don't deep fry them, though. I season them and then saute them in butter.

The bleu cheese recipe that goes with the buffalo wings is the best bleu cheese dressing ever.

Never mind. I did a search and it comes back with a recipe that uses his spice blends. I'll try to find the time to copy the recipe.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I have revised my making of Hot Wings in that I now coat with corn starch then deep fry in oil for 12 to 14 minuets depending on size of the wing pieces ..gives a light crispy coating that isn't all batter but gives a nice clean mouth feel when biting into the wing meat .
I have not changed my wing sauce because you cant really improve on perfection for my tastes ..
I start out with a half stick of real butter (cant beat real honest to goodness butter for hot wings ) melted ..start adding in the FRANK'S hot sauce until the desired taste is achieved. 
No other hot sauce will do for me ....
If I have lots of wing pieces I do go ahead and start out with a whole stick of butter and move on accordingly with my Frank's Sauce ... 
This sauce is the recipe I used when I worked on AYCE Wing and Tater Nite in THREE bars over the years ...
At 2 of the bars I worked we would go thru 4 to 6 cases of wings bought from a chicken whole sale place one night a week and up to 100 lbs of taters cut into thin "chips" with a mandolin ..
If I remember right each case was 40 to 60 lbs of chicken per case but it has been more than a few years since I was the cook and may be wrong on the lbs per case ... 
I ran 8 double fryers at a time ...6 for chicken and 2 for the taters ..
Wings were served from 5 pm until 1 am ..was the 2nd best business night of the week ...the other was Friday Night AYCE Catfish and Fries ...


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Mine got rave reviews when I used to make them. I don't make them anymore because they're as addictive as crack.

I just fried the bejeesus out of them in a frydaddy - until they were a little burnt, to make the skin really crispy and the meat kind of dry. Then I mixed Louisianna Hot Sauce and real butter 50/50 (1 cup hot sauce to 1 cup butter) and absolutely drowned them in it.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree that franks and butter makes the sauce. If I want them spicier - I just use some habanero sauce I have (bought the bottle while living in Germany). 
As for cooking the wings - I either deep fry them or smoke them using the smoker (I've even put them on the smoker then finished on the grill too). If doing them on the smoker or grill - it is best to soak the wings in a brine made of water, salt, and brown sugar.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great ideas!!!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I haven't actually made these yet, but they're on my to-try-at-home list: Korean Fried Chicken ("the other KFC"). Korean-style hotwings are fried, then glazed with a spicy, sweet sauce - delicious and addictive.

http://www.koreanbapsang.com/2015/02/yangnyeom-chicken-korean-fried-chicken.html


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

ajaxlucy - that recipe looks good. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is a pic of some hot wings done on the grill last night. The sauce is butter and Frank's Red Hot sauce.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

sniper those look amazing. 
Plus it is lunchtime here.
Now my stomach has set its self to complaining.
I guess I had better go deal with that.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

The restaurant that had the best wings EVER, shared that it was just hot sauce and butter that they rolled the wings in after they were deep fried. Yrs later they changed hands but the food stayed pretty much the same.

So, I recently moved within walking distance of this place and ordered some wings, expecting awesome wings. WELL....the sauce was the same, BUT they didn't cook them the same, and the skin was all flabby/blubbery, and I cannot eat wings like that.

So, to me, the deep frying is the MOST important thing. Once they're nice and CRISPY, they can be rolled in just about ANY concoction and taste WONDERFUL, but for me the simple hotsauce/butter coating is still my favorite.


----------



## jenncheeto (Sep 27, 2014)

This is my absolute favorite recipe ever. Just like the restaurant, and my picky teenager loves them

INGREDIENTS:
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
10 chicken wings
oil for deep frying
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup hot sauce
1 dash ground black pepper
1 dash garlic powder
DIRECTIONS:
1.	In a small bowl mix together the flour, paprika, cayenne pepper and salt. Place chicken wings in a large nonporous glass dish or bowl and sprinkle flour mixture over them until they are evenly coated. Cover dish or bowl and refrigerate for 60 to 90 minutes.
2.	Heat oil in a deep fryer to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). The oil should be just enough to cover wings entirely, an inch or so deep. Combine the butter, hot sauce, pepper and garlic powder in a small saucepan over low heat. Stir together and heat until butter is melted and mixture is well blended. Remove from heat and reserve for serving.
3.	Fry coated wings in hot oil for 10 to 15 minutes, or until parts of wings begin to turn brown. Remove from heat, place wings in serving bowl, add hot sauce mixture and stir together. Serve.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Jenn.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

This guy has a billion wing recipes on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLYRx9e6PeSoK8bs-NHHcCXrdPqQmA7c2u


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks tlrnnp67 for that url.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup, it's the Frank's brand hot sauce that makes the difference. For HOT wings, half and half with butter. For medium, more like 2/3 butter. For something different, I got a tip from a cook at a biker bar where the wings were just slightly different and yummie. Add just a touch of pancake syrup.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

hippygirl said:


> I mix Franks Red Hot sauce mixed with a little melted butter, deep fry the wings (no batter/breading) until done, drain, toss in the hot sauce/butter, and set on a wire rack to drain off the excess sauce. Serve with ranch or blue cheese dressing and raw celery...nummynummynummy!
> 
> Actually, I got the "recipe" from a restaurant where I worked MANY years ago...they were THE most popular item on our menu.


That is how I make it but I add powder garlic to it too


----------

